# APPLE TALK



## doc (11 Mai 2002)

Je découvre Apple talk, ce trux qu'il fallait toujours désactiver
Donc pour utiliser ethernet pour une imprimante laser desject de base, je doit activer apple talk  et aprés ?

Y a til un rapport avec post script ?

merci


----------



## Zitoune (12 Mai 2002)

Tu actives AppleTalk, et ensuite, tu ouvres ton menu Pomme où figure AppleShare (pour accéder à un réseau) et LaserWriter8 (pour accéder à une imprimante Postscript)


----------

